# High pH, calcium, and Sulfur



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

Does someone know the best method to lower all 3?

I'd prefer a liquid method if there's one out there.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Water. 

Why do you think there's a need to lower calcium and sulfur. High test results of nutrients doesn't need correction unless it has a negative affect on the lawn. A low calcium to magnesium ratio can have a negative effect. High sulfur hasn't been known to have negative affects on lawn.

How does your lawn look? What is your overall soil test? CEC? Saturation percent?

Sometimes the best thing to do on the lawn is nothing.


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Water.
> 
> Why do you think there's a need to lower calcium and sulfur. High test results of nutrients doesn't need correction unless it has a negative affect on the lawn. A low calcium to magnesium ratio can have a negative effect. High sulfur hasn't been known to have negative affects on lawn.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. As I thought more about it and read some articles I came to the same conclusion. I think so many of us just over think it when we really should just focus on NPK. 
Soil samples are a blessing and a curse :lol:


----------



## DocV (Mar 1, 2020)

It's not so much just focus on NPK as it is work with what you got. Unless a high amount of nutrient is detrimental to your lawn, then just optimize its growth by supplementing what is lacking and let the grass either draw down the excess nutrient or it will just live with it.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

I have the same issue @Jacks_Designs . Just recently got my soil test back with pH at 7.89 and Ca, S, and Na are also high. I was over thinking too much about it as well. Until I did some research. This was my first soil test and started my second season into lawn care. Soil test results listed below. My plan is to used Milliard Citric Acid to lower pH. My NPK is low as well.. Planned on throwing down 12-12-12 balance fertilizer. Already done my scalp and pre E. I will follow some tips on Bermuda Lawn care bible and do another soil test here in a few. Like @Mightyquinn say.. it's a marathon not a sprint.


----------

